# wolffish



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Ive had it for about 3 months now and he never eats in front of me and is always hides and gets bullied by plecos and other fish and hes about 8-9 inches long. I would think a fish called a wolffish have a little more balls than what this one does.
Im thinking of trading him in for another one. is this common in wolffishes.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

the only one that i have ever seen in person ate like crazy and didnt take no sh*t from other fish. so i dont know...


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

All three of my commons, and both of my golds ate right in front of me and didn't take crap from nobody. Now commons aren't too active and if they have some place to hole up in, they will welcome it; but it sounds odd that a 8-9" common would not stick up for itself.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Don't slander wolffish bitch (j/k).
Mine is a badass it is kept with an eyebiter 2 times its size and it dominantes it. It is only temporary don't worry. It did kill the female though, i know it was him becuase there was a perfect bite taken out of it which is something i didn't think it could do. It is very active and starts swimming about expecting food when i walk past. It almost eats from my hand but instead waits for me to let go an take sit an inch from my hand. I think its awesome. Maybe you just got a particularly skittish one, or maybe it needs more hiding places.

I haven't dimmed the lights in my tank atall and he is fine as long as he can get into some shade under some bogwood. He can swallow a fish about half its size, but i haven't tried any bigger than this yet. Its awesome watching him slowly close in on a fish before flicking his tail and grabbing the fish whiuch he carries around and then swallows it.


----------



## mypiranhasellsinsurance (Jul 4, 2004)

I have never seen a Wolf take anything from anyone unless it was a mouthful of food. I've kept them since I was 15 (11 years) and they are beyond doubt one of the most aggressive animals on earth.

I strongly reccomend giving him time to come into his own and grow up. If not, you will regret having given him up years down the road.

Please...keep him and you won't be sorry!


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

ok you all talk me into keeping him, although I did see a gigantic one at my lfs today for $25 but I guess Ill wait for mine to become that big. today though I see that someone really messed him up on his top, there are 3-4 what looks like laserations(sp) on him, I dont know who could have done this, I cant imagine a oscar or spotted gar doing that but im sure he will get better.


----------



## mypiranhasellsinsurance (Jul 4, 2004)

Where are you located that you saw the gigantic wolf and I would certainly keep a close eye on him if he is injuered to make sure he heals properly.

It is hard to imagine a wolffish in that community tank scenario without one day getting to be big and an insuing massacre.

Keep us posted on your situation.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> Where are you located that you saw the gigantic wolf and I would certainly keep a close eye on him if he is injuered to make sure he heals properly.
> 
> It is hard to imagine a wolffish in that community tank scenario without one day getting to be big and an insuing massacre.
> 
> Keep us posted on your situation.


Im in monroeville pa a few miles east of pittsburgh. I didnt see his length(he was in a cave)but I saw his head and it looked atleast twice as large in diameter as mine. Ill keep an eye on him, his injuries dont look life threatining but there are missing scales. I dont really want him to become some murdering fish I just hope he learns to defend himself and become a little more interacting.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

what are you keeping him with? I can guarantee he will more than just deffend himself and you will start noticing missing fish, even if it can't eat it it will kill them anyway.


----------



## mypiranhasellsinsurance (Jul 4, 2004)

Hey Wolffish, is it just me of is it sounding like an imitation wolffish here? I'd love to see a pic of this dude. I'm not at all doubting RBP's word, so please don't take it that way, it just seems so unheard of to have a bullied wolf.

Agreed?


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> what are you keeping him with? I can guarantee he will more than just deffend himself and you will start noticing missing fish, even if it can't eat it it will kill them anyway.


an oscar, a jeweled, a firemouth,spotted gar and two plecos.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> Hey Wolffish, is it just me of is it sounding like an imitation wolffish here? I'd love to see a pic of this dude. I'm not at all doubting RBP's word, so please don't take it that way, it just seems so unheard of to have a bullied wolf.
> 
> Agreed?


here ya go.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

heres one that I just took, its a little blurry but you can see the missing scales right behind his head. the plecos suck on him alot but he usually just puts up with it.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

any thoughts??


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

no idea, just give it time to settle in and it will start to spill blood. It looks like a wolffish to me anyway.


----------



## Freddie Mercury (Jan 14, 2004)

Yes, give it time. I have three Hoplias Malabaricus and two erythrinus erythrinus, and I absolutely love them. The common wolf fish it highly aggressive and wont take crap from any other fish. That is why I keep them in species tanks. They are unbelievable brutes that I hope to breed someday.


----------



## PiggyPeacockBass (Aug 17, 2004)

the wolf fish i had ate ALL its tank mates except for a pbass........they are real nasty fish







ur plecos are lucky


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

rbp75 said:


> > Where are you located that you saw the gigantic wolf and I would certainly keep a close eye on him if he is injuered to make sure he heals properly.
> >
> > It is hard to imagine a wolffish in that community tank scenario without one day getting to be big and an insuing massacre.
> >
> ...


 Holy sh*t!

I used to take my men's soccer team to Monroeville every year for that huge soccer tournament they had there! Good times!

Your wolf will turn around bro. I have a red hi-fin which is supposed to be more mild in terms of aggression in wolves. He is anything BUT mild.

Swims up to the glass and will follow his worms or fish (Whichever I feed him that night) until I lower them down in the tank. He eats right out of my hand but I don't do that too often since he seems to think he has to be swimming FULL SPEED to get it. hehe

Give him time. I have owned commons and now this red hi-fin and have NEVER been disappointed in their performance.

Samps


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

give it some time its worth it!


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Ive decided to keep him. I did have to move him out of the 75 gal because he was an inch away from death, I noticed that the oscar was biteing him on the head and split him open about an inch long and a quarter inch wide, I put him in a 20 and added some salt and in a few days to my surprise he got better, he has a big scar on his head now. I will be getting him a bigger tank soon.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Keep us updated. He may have had prior health issues that would cause him to act so weirdly and get beatup.

Note, it is generally a bad sign of health if a fish just allows a pleco to eat away their slime coat.


----------

